# Lehigh Valley riding



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

I will be visiting the area for 5 days over Thanksgiving, looking for some group rides or anyone that is going for a ride that I might be able to join.


----------



## mcr23 (Sep 12, 2011)

me too. will be staying by the airport.

Trying to do a 30-50m ride early in the morning if anyone is interested. Might be too early for some people but I don't think my family will appreciate me coming home and then going out at 9 AM. Guessing 17-19mph ave speed. Maybe allentown up 512 to moore township and back?

Haven't found any established rides except for a C ride from Curt's, but I'm down for something established too.

hit me up: michael dot russo at hotmail dot com


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

I sent you a email.


----------

